# [gelöst] Huawei E1552 zum Funktionieren bringen

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich habe einen Bildmobil UMTS Stick..

Ich würde den gerne nutzen um damit In Linux (nicht auf der Console) sms zu versenden und zu empfangen. Folgende ausgaben bekomme ich bei:

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552 (HSPA modem)
```

und hier was passiert beim Anstecken des Sticks am USB Port:

```
Jul 30 11:33:39 PC-Tino kernel: [  438.730396] hub 1-3:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.671314] hub 1-3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0010

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.671897] hub 1-3:1.0: port 4, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.776405] hub 1-3:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.787409] hub 1-3:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.849418] usb 1-3.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.927652] usb 1-3.4: default language 0x0409

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928649] usb 1-3.4: udev 9, busnum 1, minor = 8

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928652] usb 1-3.4: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928655] usb 1-3.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928657] usb 1-3.4: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928659] usb 1-3.4: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928766] usb 1-3.4: usb_probe_device

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.928770] usb 1-3.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.929662] usb 1-3.4: adding 1-3.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.929749] usb-storage 1-3.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.929755] usb-storage 1-3.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.929919] scsi21 : usb-storage 1-3.4:1.0

Jul 30 11:34:56 PC-Tino kernel: [  515.930102] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

Jul 30 11:34:57 PC-Tino kernel: [  516.932438] scsi 21:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jul 30 11:34:57 PC-Tino kernel: [  516.935664] sr1: scsi-1 drive

Jul 30 11:34:57 PC-Tino kernel: [  516.935841] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Jul 30 11:34:57 PC-Tino kernel: [  516.935942] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 5
```

Aber in Wammu mit gammu bekomme ich zu dem Gerät keine Verbindung. Zumal ich nicht mal wirklich weiß welches gerät ich da auswählen soll. Verbindung soll man auf at stellen habe ich gelesen. Bloß welches gerät in /dev ist es?

Hat vielleicht einer das Teil schon zum laufen bekommen?Last edited by dtmaster on Sat Jul 30, 2011 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dtmaster

Das Problem hat sich gelöst. Im Kernel musste die Option USB serial converter oder so ähnlich eingeschaltet werden und dann noch usb_modeswitch und schon funktioniert es.

Kann fröhlich und munter sms empfangen und senden mit wammu.

----------

